# moving from limassol to paphos



## plymouthian (Jun 13, 2011)

We are selling our flat(with title deeds) in Limassol and want to buy a townhouse (resale) on a complex in Paphos. Are there any things we should be aware of concerning the purchase in Paphos.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

plymouthian said:


> We are selling our flat(with title deeds) in Limassol and want to buy a townhouse (resale) on a complex in Paphos. Are there any things we should be aware of concerning the purchase in Paphos.


I don't suppose there is anything any different than in Limassol except that prices here in the Paphos area tend to be cheaper.
Obviously there are certain areas which are not as nice as others and certain developers to avoid. I won't mention any names on the open forum though


----------

